# Frame size for swarm trap ?



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

If your frames won't fit a brood box, then don't use them for a trap. I want frames to transfer from the trap to the brood box and fit into my normal system.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## twintrades (Jul 17, 2011)

Na thell fit it would just have 1/8 inch more room at the top of the sides


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

There is no such thing as a perfect bee space, the bees will do as they please regardless of the accuracy of your equipment.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Grant said:


> If your frames won't fit a brood box, then don't use them for a trap. I want frames to transfer from the trap to the brood box and fit into my normal system.


I'll second that also. To me any other method is more work. Must be a full moon or something. Two beekeepers agree on something...


----------



## twintrades (Jul 17, 2011)

Well ya they fit in a brood box. My nucs are reg 5 frame deep cotes type. Id hate to have to do a cut out on a swarm. PITA

Any who i just cut some shim strips and the frames are coming out normal now. Im only making frames for brood. Honey supers will be bought. Id hate to have the frame blow apart in someones extractor.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

Why not just glue a small strip onto the shoulders?


----------



## twintrades (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats what i did. There fine now.


----------

